# Just doing some recon on where to go and catch some fish



## Out_of_Stater (Mar 5, 2017)

Hey y'all! I'm new to this forum stuff so bare with me. A few buddies and myself are headed down to Pensacola and I was just hopping on here to maybe check and see with the local folks where might a guy and a few buddies go to catch some sheeps, pompano or really any fish.

We aren't necessarily new to the pier fishing style but you know how it goes, once you get back home (where there ain't an ocean) you get back to your old habits of bass fishing and all that! 

With that being said, can I get some good information on maybe where to go (piers, bridges, specific area of where to go etc.) what type of rigs to use, kind of bait that's been working best in order to get on some fish?

Thanks for all your help fellas!


----------



## CaptGene (Nov 30, 2014)

Sheepshead, pompano from beach or Gulf Pier, heard some Spanish Mackerel were starting to show up. Stop by Gulf Breeze Bait and Tackle. They are a great source for up to date info.


----------



## Out_of_Stater (Mar 5, 2017)

Awesome thanks for the information! What's this I keep seeing about Sykes/Sikes? Is it a bridge or something? Where is it and how do I fish it?


----------

